# What do you drink when hiking



## zook (Aug 24, 2006)

I mostly drink water. However, during one of my summer hikes - on a very hot and very humid day - it didn't seem to work as well and I could not stop feeling thirsty. The fact that I've been sick just a few days earlier probably had something to do with that as well...

Anyway - what do you drink when hiking and does weather have any influence on what type of drink you take on your hike?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2006)

Nothing like water, and for energy, I'll take some hammer gel or power bars.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2006)

Water. If backpacking or basecamping, I usually bring along powdered drinks like Kool-Aid. I usually try to drink several quarts while hanging at camp.


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 24, 2006)

I drink water and lots of it. On really hot days I'll take along a packet of powdered drink mix but I usually just eat the powder instead of mixing it.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 24, 2006)

i drink water and I also use gatorade powder. I mix it in a nalgene..works GREAT for recovery..

M


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 24, 2006)

Water and only on really hot and long hikes some Gatorade powder mix.

Otherwise I can get by licking the sweat off my lips to restore my lost salts


----------



## wintersyndrome (Aug 24, 2006)

nothing helps you roll to the bottom of the trails quicker than rum and vodka in large quantities :dunce: 

seriouslly i would normally drink water, its cheap, and if there is a spring near by its free off of Giant ledge in the catskills I found a nice spring near the top ridegeline, no-one had the runs afterwards so I assume spring fed water is still safe, though it has been a few years since my last ascent (Pharoah Mtn in the catskills '02)


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 24, 2006)

Mostly H2O with some Cuervo Gold for the Ceremonial Toasts along the way…


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 24, 2006)

I think it was the Trailboss who recommended Vitamin Water, so I tried the citrus/guarana flavor going up Washington and it was terrific.  Bought another one for my last hike, and liked it just as much.  It has just a little extra ooomph - you can really feel it when you drink it.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> I think it was the Trailboss who recommended Vitamin Water, so I tried the citrus/guarana flavor going up Washington and it was terrific.  Bought another one for my last hike, and liked it just as much.  It has just a little extra ooomph - you can really feel it when you drink it.  Highly recommended.



All this tech foodstuff - energy gels, vitamin water. Back in the day (not backpacking or hiking as much as I used to), we would simply drink water and pop a vitamin tablet or two. I'd get my sodium from the Mountain House stews or from salted peanuts or other snacks. We'd drink a ton of Kool-Aid at camp, usually generic grapeade!


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 25, 2006)

I also usually drink a full 32oz nalgene of gatorade before every hike no matter its distance..

Hey isnt there someone here who does the red dot to blue dot trail at Delaware Water Gap?? Sorry off topic...

M


----------



## zook (Aug 25, 2006)

SkiDog said:


> Hey isnt there someone here who does the red dot to blue dot trail at Delaware Water Gap?? Sorry off topic...
> 
> M



Do you mean the Mt. Tammany trail to Indian Head off of I-80? I've done it couple of times. As a matter of fact I'll be hiking Mt. Tammany or Mt Minsi (across the river in PA) this Sunday.


----------



## zook (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your input. 

I used to drink only water, but that one day was really tought so I was wondering if there was some better solution for those extremaly hot days. I was a bit sceptical about all those energy drinks. 

I might give that Vitamin water a try - thanks for the tip. It might come in handy for the Labor Day weekend in White Mountains 

Also, anyone here has heard of "zippfizz"? One of my friends has recommended it.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 25, 2006)

zook said:


> Do you mean the Mt. Tammany trail to Indian Head off of I-80? I've done it couple of times. As a matter of fact I'll be hiking Mt. Tammany or Mt Minsi (across the river in PA) this Sunday.




you got it.....I do it maybe once every other week..I think this week will be a quick Sunfish pond...likely sat though...although if doing tammany I might be willing to do that sunday as well...

Any idea what you think your time was on Tammany? Its like a 4 mile loop...last time I did it I thought I went really fast, but I usually cant guage that crap..

Let me know if youre doing tammany this sunday, and what time, maybe we can do it together??

M


----------



## andyzee (Aug 25, 2006)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> _Hey isnt there someone here who does the red dot to blue dot trail at Delaware Water Gap?? Sorry off topic...._
> _M_
> .


 
That would be me, did it this past Sunday with my wife.



zook said:


> Do you mean the Mt. Tammany trail to Indian Head off of I-80? I've done it couple of times. As a matter of fact I'll be hiking Mt. Tammany or Mt Minsi (across the river in PA) this Sunday.


 
Maybe we'll see you there


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 25, 2006)

I usually drink water, but often my electrolytes will tumble anyway. I now carry a couple packets of Emergen-C, which comes in all sorts of flavors. It's good stuff, the sugars and salts perk me right up, and unlike Gatorade powder, which I used to carry, it doesn't bother my stomach.

Sorry if that sounds like an ad - it's just a recommendation!


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 25, 2006)

andyzee said:


> That would be me, did it this past Sunday with my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll see you there



Any idea on the time it takes you...??? Like I said..just thought I did it exteremly fast last time...and wanted a guage..

Thanks

M

P.S. I did it saturday...


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 25, 2006)

Greg said:


> All this tech foodstuff - energy gels, vitamin water. Back in the day (not backpacking or hiking as much as I used to), we would simply drink water and pop a vitamin tablet or two. I'd get my sodium from the Mountain House stews or from salted peanuts or other snacks. We'd drink a ton of Kool-Aid at camp, usually generic grapeade!



And *who's* an old fart - ???


----------



## zook (Aug 25, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Maybe we'll see you there



Andyzee - I'm leaning more towards Mt. Minsi at this point, but haven't decided yet. What time are you plannin to be there? 

Sunday afternoon we are having a picnic in the area - I think the place is called Watergate? (~11th mile on the Old Mine Rd from I-80). It's the Polish Student Organization picnic, but don't be thrown off with the "Student" part of it  Stop by if you have some time - we'll have BBQ and volleyball "tournament". Ask for Agata if you do come


----------



## andyzee (Aug 25, 2006)

Zook, Skidog, and anyone else that may be interested in a hike at the Deleware Watergap on Sunday. I started a seperate thread on this here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/9649-delaware-watergap-hike.html#post105406


----------



## MARI (Aug 26, 2006)

*what do you drink?*

OK, well, naturally, I drink mostly water. Though sometimes I develop a huge craving for a Mikes Lemonade on top of a summit, and I've been known to pack one along. After its all said and done, I go for red wine - Merlot- and a huge steak.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 27, 2006)

At home and on the way to a hike I drink a liter (33.6 oz) of water and 3-4 liters each day. This year I also drink Propel. Backpacking, or on big hikes, I now drink 'Body for Life' a 190 calorie shake with more vitamins in it than most energy bars have. This costs a mere $2 for 4 11oz aluminium cartons at Ocean State Job Lot which just opened North of Lancaster in Northumberland. Btw, 4 22 ox bottles of Propel are just $1 and great trekking poles only $10 each. Fleece sweaters are $10. There are many items hikers and backpackers will find to be perfect and at very low prices.


----------



## selski (Aug 28, 2006)

Hammer gel is great stuff.  It can be mixed with water or eaten straight up with a water chaser.  Hammer nutrition also makes a powder called Heed which is like the gel but adds electrolytes.  Very light taste.  All of the products they make use no simple sugars so there is no crash.  You can find them at www.e-caps.com.  They are a great company and send samples of other products every time you order.  I use their products while skiing as well.  A buddy of mine who is a competitive bike racer turned me on to them.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 30, 2006)

Just water, even in winter my warm drink is just hot water.  (Okay I'm lazy, it's easier to clean the bottles/thermos after water)

If hiking past a hut or on Washington, I'll have a glass of lemonade but I don't pack it.


----------



## mochilero (Sep 4, 2006)

Water mostly, but occassionally I bring my own "sports drink" concoction. Just mix sugar, salt, and "no-salt" (Potasium chloride) with kool aid. Experiment with proportions a bit to get it to taste okay.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 4, 2006)

MtnMagic said:


> 4 22 oz bottles of Propel are just $1


Oops, my mistake. One bottle of Propel at most supermarkets is $1.29 each. 4 22 oz bottles of Propel at Ocean State is $1.99. Yes, $.50 each!


----------



## Jonni (Sep 5, 2006)

Water and some form of Kool Aid or Gatorade for me. I have a reservior in my pack as well as a Nalgene. Does anyone have a good way to store a Camelbak water reservoir when not in use (i.e. over the winter) so that mold doesn't develop?


----------



## threecy (Sep 5, 2006)

Depending upon the hike, usually a 16 oz bottle of water suffices for me, though for longer ones I'll bring 2-3 bottles of water and/or a gatorade/powerade for the last leg.  I did Watatic, Pack Monadnock, and Temple on 12 oz. total.  I find that if I hydrate ahead of time and am in shape enough, I don't need to consume much water at all.


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 5, 2006)

Jonni said:


> Water and some form of Kool Aid or Gatorade for me. I have a reservior in my pack as well as a Nalgene. Does anyone have a good way to store a Camelbak water reservoir when not in use (i.e. over the winter) so that mold doesn't develop?



Just hang it upside down and opened......let it DRY COMPLETELY........you could always store it with liquid IN IT...just make it a light bleach solution.

I also recently found a way to remove that "camelback" taste that seems to follow that brands full lineup....break apart (crush) a 500MG vitamin C tablet...disolve it into the camelback with wamr water and let sit for a day or so...wash and rinse...never tasted anything but the non taste of water from then on..

I only use Nalgene bladders anymore..I think they are easier and no taste..

M


----------

